# lets see your frog enclosures



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 28, 2005)

this is my Green/golden bell frog enclosure


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 28, 2005)

*more*

more


----------



## freerider (Jul 28, 2005)

Look's great, must be some happy frogs!


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 28, 2005)

very, well i recon


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 28, 2005)

hi ashley,
this might seem like a silly question, but please point out the frogs to me, lol, or even better, can you post a close up of one, we have loads of large green frogs here, but would love to see the bell frog,

cheers,
steve.......


----------



## instar (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks terrific Ashley ! are you heating at all?


----------



## Switch (Jul 28, 2005)

Wheres the frogs


----------



## Jadey (Jul 28, 2005)

Glad I'm not the only one that can't see the frogs..


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like Ashley got carried away decorating it and forgot to put the frogs in. :lol:


----------



## danw (Jul 28, 2005)

nice enclosure..yeah I agree I can't see the frogs either!


----------



## jimbo (Jul 28, 2005)

i see one!!! in the secon pic...well the head of one


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 28, 2005)

AHHHHH... is it between the rocks??? near the pipe???


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 28, 2005)

keep the lil guys in the fancy exxoterra tank and the big ones will be 
going in a tall hexagonal tank which i am cutting side doors in,,oh yes and the spagnum moss killed one of the babes by getting stuck in its gullet


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 28, 2005)

sssnakeman has the right idea....frogs in the frog tank lol


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Jul 28, 2005)

Ssssssssssnakeman, is the froggie in the second picture in your post eating? What a lovely dark green colour. 

I love the exo-terra tanks. They are nice and easy to clean!

Kind regards

Michelle


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 28, 2005)

its a mouse michelle,,they get them only once every few months


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 28, 2005)

*frogs*

the frogs


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 28, 2005)

> are you heating at all


not through winter. theres a heater in the water @25 Deg


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

*Greentree*

Happy little fella trying to attrach the ladies


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 28, 2005)

*RE: Greentree*

whats the enclosure look like Shewhomustbeobeyed


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 28, 2005)

*RE: Greentree*

Here's Croak !


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Greentree*

ha what r u using for the ground(substrate)


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Greentree*

This was Croaks first tank and was put together using bits and pieces I had lying around, on the night I aquired him, which is also the night these photos were taken. His tank has changed a lot since then, but not photographed yet.

Originally he had a full ground cover of sphagnum moss, now he has half moss, half water pool. He now also has filtration and UV as well as the heat lamp and no, his water is not heated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: RE: Greentree*



ashley_morris22 said:


> whats the enclosure look like Shewhomustbeobeyed



Standard frog tank split for water etc


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Greentree*



> Standard frog tank split for water etc


well you how us a pic of your frog, just thought u might take a log distance pic of your tank


----------



## instar (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Greentree*

Posting these shots on behalf of Bono888 aka Matt and Monique. Fantastic setup, looks great and obviously works great too!
This is a setup I can only try to mimic. Thankyou again Matt n Monique , Another two babys that will be well cared for and live a long life and down the track reproduce aswell. Matt an Monique have plenty of awesome healthy red eye morphs looking for homes,
I strongly recommend anyone looking for these frogs give them a call. Satisfaction garanteed!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Greentree*



ashley_morris22 said:


> > Standard frog tank split for water etc
> 
> 
> well you how us a pic of your frog, just thought u might take a log distance pic of your tank



Will do asap


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Greentree*

nice tank brono


----------



## Already_Gone (Aug 25, 2005)

this is handy cause just yesterday I got a frog setup for $30. I am thinking redeyes or daintys atm, i think I am steering towards the daintys tho. It's 3x2x2 with sliding glass doors on the front. He is making it half water and half land with a waterfall, also putting in a ledge on the side so I can plant some more plants that hang over.... pretty exciting


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow $30!! That's a barganza  

How did you score that one, if you don't mind me asking  

Michelle


----------



## trader (Aug 25, 2005)

Great pix guys!!!! Love those croaking ones! :wink: 

Some may be interested in this post from January:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=8233 

You will see a few pix from our set up under one of my replies. :wink:


----------

